# ZFS (V15): zfs userspace -> Operation not supported



## interfasys (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm using V15 and I installed sysutils/py-zfs.
I set a quota for a user on the /home partition:

`# zfs set userquota@testuser=100MB tank/root/usr/home`

And with zfs get, I can see that it worked, but when I try to get information about quotas on that partition using this:

`# zfs userspace tank/root/usr/home`

I get this:

```
cannot access dataset tank/root/usr/home: Operation not supported
```

It does work for tank/root, but it doesn't give me any information about testuser's quota.

Here are the fileset's properties

```
NAME                PROPERTY              VALUE                  SOURCE
tank/root/usr/home  type                  filesystem             -
tank/root/usr/home  creation              Mon Aug 16 17:51 2010  -
tank/root/usr/home  used                  98K                    -
tank/root/usr/home  available             1024M                  -
tank/root/usr/home  referenced            35K                    -
tank/root/usr/home  compressratio         1.00x                  -
tank/root/usr/home  mounted               yes                    -
tank/root/usr/home  quota                 1G                     local
tank/root/usr/home  reservation           none                   default
tank/root/usr/home  recordsize            128K                   default
tank/root/usr/home  mountpoint            /usr/home              inherited from tank/root
tank/root/usr/home  sharenfs              off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  checksum              fletcher4              inherited from tank
tank/root/usr/home  compression           lzjb                   inherited from tank
tank/root/usr/home  atime                 off                    inherited from tank/root/usr
tank/root/usr/home  devices               on                     default
tank/root/usr/home  exec                  on                     default
tank/root/usr/home  setuid                off                    local
tank/root/usr/home  readonly              off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  jailed                off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  snapdir               hidden                 default
tank/root/usr/home  aclmode               groupmask              default
tank/root/usr/home  aclinherit            restricted             default
tank/root/usr/home  canmount              on                     default
tank/root/usr/home  shareiscsi            off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  xattr                 off                    temporary
tank/root/usr/home  copies                1                      default
tank/root/usr/home  version               4                      -
tank/root/usr/home  utf8only              off                    -
tank/root/usr/home  normalization         none                   -
tank/root/usr/home  casesensitivity       sensitive              -
tank/root/usr/home  vscan                 off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  nbmand                off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  sharesmb              off                    default
tank/root/usr/home  refquota              none                   default
tank/root/usr/home  refreservation        none                   default
tank/root/usr/home  primarycache          all                    default
tank/root/usr/home  secondarycache        all                    default
tank/root/usr/home  usedbysnapshots       0                      -
tank/root/usr/home  usedbydataset         35K                    -
tank/root/usr/home  usedbychildren        63K                    -
tank/root/usr/home  usedbyrefreservation  0                      -
```

Any suggestions?


----------

